# Who is your favorite sail maker for racing sails?



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been going over the web sites of lots of sail makers, and there is just a dizzying array of fabrics, designs, weights... Even from any single sailmaker the choices are daunting.

Who do you like to buy your racing sails from and why?

Thanks...

Jim


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The most popular on BIG boats, seems to be the North 3dl's. UK's tape drive in either carbon or "S" version, I should know what the S version is, as I have a main made out of it!......... Then Ullman Carbon Fiber Path sails are in there too, that is what my 155 is made of.

North also has a kevlar that seems popular, probably more because it is a bit less than a 3dl. 

Any of the laminated "tape" "string" carbon sails will be better than a panel style dacron, or a dac/mylar blend. They will allow higher winds with lighter sail cloth, less stretch, along with being better in light winds. The shape will last longer and get more usable lifespan than a dacron, Both will be used up at the same time, as when a laminate starts to go, it goes ina hurry, vs a dacron slowly goes the whole time! 

Marty


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Marty... I have been reading about North, Doyle, FX Sails, and a bunch of others. They all have their reasons why they are the best, of course.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

For my local club, most seem to have Ullman or Neil Pryde. Other/marinas seem to have a lot of the North 3dls. For my marina, the two names seemed to do a good job of servicing us, hence why they seem the most popular. The UK and North reps are good guys too. Nothing to complain about them either. My 110 and AS are from North about 4 yrs ago right after we bought the boat. If I was to do the 110 again, I would have gone with a laminate. BUT, when I initially bought it, I thought the dac/mylar would service my needs best, then later realized I was racing more than cruise/daysailing, and the laminates are the better way to go for sail shape, speed, less heeling etc. 

In the end, get a person that will come out and measure the sails etc, maybe even ride with you to make sure things are cut correctly etc. "THAT" is the person you want to buy you racing sails from. Your "get to the race/cruise" sails, out of say dacron, I am sure anything can work, but again, how performance optioned do you want to be for those too. hence why I went with the Ullman CAL 140 Jib. A laminate priced the same as an Ocean based Dacron. The few others with them locally, luv them over dacs for what I purchased it for. My 110 would be out of this too, I'm probably going to go with a .8-.95 or there abouts blade too. Then a BIG symetric spin and I'll be pretty much set for awhile. 

Marty


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

It comes down to what you will be using them for. How heavy should your #1should be is dependant on if you have a #2. If you plan on pushing the limits of a #1 before you peal to a #3, then a stout #1 might be logical, instead of a very light #1. 

Call up and speak to at least 3 different sail makers. Find out the +/- of each type of fabric and the associated cost. Then decide if the extra money for carbon or kevlar is worth it to you. I wanted something that was going to last a while, so I opted for a technora 155 laminate from quantum. Pricey, but I felt that it would hold shape longer and resist delam better. Also, find out how much of a discount they can hook you up with. No one is jumping at buying new sails w/ the current economy, so discounts of 10-20% aren't out of the ordinary. Although you may have to ask for them. 

Mains, go fully battened if you can, at least the top 2 battens should be full. only time it'll hurt you is in very light wind, and then you can just switch battens or take them out completely. You'll want loose foot with leech and foot lines, and at least 2 or more draft stripes. 

Good luck, shopping is fun.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

North is having a promotion that if you recycle an old sail, they will give a 25% discount! It makes me wonder how much they over price int eh first place 

I have a 25 year old spinnaker. Heck, I'm wondering if I can buy some really beat up old sails that cost less than 25% of a new one! :laugher


----------

